# How to increase testosterone (males)



## I am Not A serial Killer (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello fellas,

In this thread I will give you guys some tips on how to increase testosterone.
Low T can manifest in many ways, one of which is anxiety. High and healthy levels
of T can: 

1. Boost confidence
2. Promote muscle growth
3. Boost memory
4. Increase mental sharpness
5. Relieve depression

And the list goes on. So here are some ways to bring your levels up (I advise you to get a blood work done to check your T levels if you have symptoms of low T. For the list, just go to google.)

1. Garlic and onion. 
These two contain a substance called allicin. If enough is consumed, allicin can trigger a process which increases lutinizing hormones, which in turn tells your testis to manufacture
more testosterone. Eating garlic can be a rough experience. But you can munch it
if u chop it to tiny cubes and mix it with yogurt. Best before bed.

2. Consume zinc. You can get a zinc supplement pretty much everywhere.

3. Drink lots of water. Lots = around 1 gallon a day.

4. Keep your training sessions short and intense. Do bench presses, dead lift squads, etc etc. Put on a lot of weight and lower the number of reps. 

5. Consume beta sitosterol. It is a supplement which u can get on wallmart or ebay. It inhibits the conversion of testosterone to dht, which in turn brings T levels up.
bonus: it prevents hair loss in many cases and also helps with acne.

6. Limit you alcohol consumption. It lowers T. 

7. Consume these: eggs and fish. Preferably in breakfast. 

8. Quite smoking. Easier typed than done.

9. Have a strickt sleeping pattern, sleep at least 7 hours at night, but no more than 9.

If u know other ways, post


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

if your looking for a more convenient but less healthy way you can buy testosterone booster sold at workout supplement stores.


----------



## I am Not A serial Killer (Sep 16, 2013)

Another thing I forgot: clomid. Its a med that can boost testo. Perscribed for folks with low t.
very safe drug. Taken at a dose of 25/50 mg/day.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm gonna eat some raw garlic right now.

Saturated fat and cholesterol will increase t's.

Zohan that ****.

Not masterbating increases T's as well apparently.

Monk that **** lol.


----------



## StayTrueToYou (Aug 30, 2013)

GotAnxiety said:


> I'm gonna eat some raw garlic right now.
> 
> Saturated fat and cholesterol will increase t's.
> 
> ...


I've heard that 'doing the deed' can raise T levels too, so I'm not which is true...


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

StayTrueToYou said:


> I've heard that 'doing the deed' can raise T levels too, so I'm not which is true...


Yeah I heard that too also watching porn can increase it.

Maybe there talking about wacking off and not busting lol


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Uhhh raw garlic making me feel like puking.


----------



## StayTrueToYou (Aug 30, 2013)

GotAnxiety said:


> Uhhh raw garlic making me feel like puking.


You should get garlic pills. I have them and take them. I've been told that it makes you smell like garlic but so far I've had no side affects of the sort.

The garlic pills also have a high concentration of vitamin B which is supposed to be good for calming anxiety. I take a garlic pill before I ever go out in public, and I would say I feel a bit better. It could be the placebo effect though of course.


----------



## rogdog (Sep 15, 2013)

*Tried to raise testosterone artificially*

I've taken T gel. Prescribed. I thought it might actually benefit my SA, or depression, but it did nothing. I actually had mildly low total T, DECENT enough free T. Honestly the gel didn't do anything but when I do Jiu Jitsu it seems like I can FEEL a difference afterwards. I feel more calm and powerful. Could be placebo (as people with SA i think we're especially sensitive to that) but I wouldn't be surprised if it's an actual hormonal change due to the combat inherent in the sport. I'm not talking anyone out of trying it through supplements, just saying raising it artificially didn't do anything for me.


----------



## ZachLogger (Jun 5, 2018)

*Porn Vs. Sex*

I saw a few comments regarding porn, masturbation and sex.

Does porn increase testosterone? Does sex? Does masturbation lower it?

I've looked into this in huge detail over the years and I know it can be a confusing subject so i'll explain each one.

Firstly, it's important to note that your body still thinks it's in caveman times, so it will reward you hormonally for anything you do which is regards as beneficial to the survival of you or your family.

One of these is of course sex...

So when you have sex your body will release all the usual feel good hormones (like endorphins, dopamine and serotonin) and make you feel awesome so you do it again, it will also release a huge surge in testosterone.

When you masturbate, this doesn't occur, you cannot trick your body into thinking you are having sex, part of the reason for this is because your hormones react with the hormones given off by the female you are with... your hand does not give off these same hormones!

Porn - Initial watching of porn, and I mean like the first year when you discover it as a teen, you will receive a spike in testosterone when you watch it, because your body is preparing you for sex.

BUT

If you carry on watching porn you slowly become less attuned to be turned on by sex, you become accused to being turned on by sight rather then touch, this can cause all sorts of problems. Some of the main problems are that you need to watch more and more extreme porn, but also that when it comes to having sex, you can massively struggle to get turned on. And not getting a hard on because you've been watching to much porn is a sure fire way to send testosterone levels plummeting and make you feel pretty damn ****ty.

So..... Don't watch porn..... Have sex. That is how you are going to optimise your testosterone levels.


----------



## Wolfyyy (Apr 3, 2018)

Good tips. :wink2:

Testosterone is basically a derivative of Cholesterol. Eating eggs and healthy fats will increase testosterone levels, while transfats lowers T.









I'm currently on Testosterone injections, but for me Andriol (testosterone undeconoate pills) is far superior in terms of feeling good, since it more readily converts into DHT. The real "feel good" hormone imo.

It's important to keep in mind that just increasing testosterone won't necessarily make you feel better. There are many more hormones which affect your mood, anxiety etc.

Estrogen 
Prolactin 
SHBG
Cortisol 
Growth Hormone 
And so on...


----------



## CaptainQuirk1 (Jun 23, 2018)

Also, these herbs can boost T:

Bulgarian Tribulus, Malaysian Eurycoma, Forskolin Carbonate


----------

